# Paranoia: the new disease?



## Susie (Sep 24, 2014)

Is "paranoia" rife in the U.S., has it infected Australia?
45 years ago while still residing in the U.S., I was overcome by it, but gradually recovered from this disabling disease in Australia, only now to discover that the entire media in Australia seems to be infected by it!
Is my geriatric brain misleading me, is my assumption incorrect?

paranoia-paranoid: suspicious, mistrustful, anxious, fearful, insecure, obsessive.
Pocket Oxford Dictionary.
                                                       :why:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 25, 2014)

Media...and not just in Australia. Not to worry. It isn't you!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2014)

I wouldn't call it paranoia in America, but there is distrust and feelings of insecurity when people become aware of what has been happening for so many years, even before the disinformation given about the murder of JFK.  The main stream media tells you nothing, you have to dig around for the other side of the story.  That was harder to do before the internet, so perhaps folks were more in a secure little bubble.


----------



## Fern (Sep 25, 2014)

With the threat of terrorism and/or threatening to behead a random individual off the street, paranoia,! I don't think so.


----------



## Debby (Sep 28, 2014)

I wonder if it's just a case of us having so much access to information from all over the world?  And because news tends to only highlight awful things, we hear more of that and so begin to feel like EVERYTHING is awful which makes us all feel kind of fearful?  Maybe we'd all be more serene if we did like my one aunt and uncle.  80+ years and they've never owned a tv, they live out in the country and have never gotten the newspaper and come to think of it, but they might not even have a radio......easier to pretend all is well if you know nothing.


----------



## chic (Sep 29, 2014)

Fern said:


> With the threat of terrorism and/or threatening to behead a random individual off the street, paranoia,! I don't think so.



I agree. When civillians are randomly beheaded by fired co workers in the the workplace, it's wise to be on guard at all times and it isn't paranoia, it's just preparation.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 29, 2014)

Paranoia?



> “Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't after you”
> ―     Joseph Heller,     _Catch-22 _


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 29, 2014)

Speaking of threats


----------



## metasegue (Sep 29, 2014)

*I think we're reacting appropriately to our modern surroundings. I see traditions, trust, and respect all being devalued as a means of operating. More and more, we become defensive and cautious. 

When I was four and lived in a major city, I was allowed to roam free. My parents and the society said that was OK. It was wonderful for my spirit and no harm came from it. Can you imagine a modern parent doing that? The media has become, on the one hand, so politically correct...they can't speak honestly (MSNBC). On the other, they've become bellicose and demagogic (Fox News). I listen to CNN because they seem to actually try to remain objective. I see no advantage to sticking our heads in the sand.

metasegue*


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 29, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I wouldn't call it paranoia in America, but there is distrust and feelings of insecurity when people become aware of what has been happening for so many years, even before the disinformation given about the murder of JFK. The main stream media tells you nothing, you have to dig around for the other side of the story. That was harder to do before the internet, so perhaps folks were more in a secure little bubble.



The main stream media is owned by large corporations and doners.  They have a vested interest in keeping ordinary Americans misinformed and uninformed. Fortunately as you say, and much to the annoyance of the media mogels, social media has empowered people to communicate and pass on info. Why do you think they want the internet controlled so only select info gets out and only to select people.  I agree.. it's not paranoia.. as that would be fear that is unfounded.  The fear today is VERY real.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 29, 2014)

I think that a lot of people over-react to news items. Because something happens somewhere doesn't mean it will happen in your street. You ARE at risk of being run over by a car, or having an accident, we should not worry about random 'beheadings'.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 29, 2014)

Just to add to my post [above] I am not being casual about any awful and savage acts, just trying to put them into perspective.As others say in their posts, the sheer amount of news coverage 'coming at you' can easily overwhelm you. I always try to be positive if I can, we cannot shut out the news, nor should we, but we are lucky to live in countries where  savage acts are newsworthy and uncommon.We are far more likely to die of illness and old age.


----------



## Susie (Sep 29, 2014)

Terrorist raids currently in the suburbs of Melbourne (Australia); I'm too afraid to leave the house!
Dame Warrigal: Your cartoon is really scarey, perhaps a true metaphor for current reactions to perceived threats.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 29, 2014)

Susie, I remain the eternal optimist. I see that what was hidden in our country is now being dragged out into the sunlight and dealt with. At the very least, it is making moderate muslims question the way they raise their sons. They do tend to spend too much time supervising their daughters while letting their boys roam at will, completely unaware of who is getting into their heads.


----------



## Bettyann (Sep 29, 2014)

Stop watching ALL forms of the news and believe little of what you read. Paranoia is Fear-based. It is the aim of the Powers That Be (varies) to keep people in Fear... for when people worry, stew, fret, become paranoid they are EASY TO CONTROL. The media is the 'weapon of mass destruction.' 
You cannot justify most fears...it is a CHOICE that people make. Sorry if I seem unfeeling... I just hate to see people taken in and believe the media like its the Moses descending from Mt Sinai with some new Tablets bearing the latest news on the "War of Terrorism" .... We need to own our own minds and stop gullible.
We can't afford to forget that what we give our attention to and focus upon...is what we are most likely to attract into our lives.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> Stop watching ALL forms of the news and believe little of what you read. Paranoia is Fear-based. It is the aim of the Powers That Be (varies) to keep people in Fear... for when people worry, stew, fret, become paranoid they are EASY TO CONTROL. The media is the 'weapon of mass destruction.'
> You cannot justify most fears...it is a CHOICE that people make. Sorry if I seem unfeeling... I just hate to see people taken in and believe the media like its the Moses descending from Mt Sinai with some new Tablets bearing the latest news on the "War of Terrorism" .... We need to own our own minds and stop gullible.
> We can't afford to forget that what we give our attention to and focus upon...is what we are most likely to attract into our lives.



Very very true...  It behooves the "ruling class"  ie Oligarchs to keep people afraid...  AND even better to keep them afraid and mistrustful of other Americans.  When we hear over and over how bad.. dangerous... lazy...greedy...etc others are it takes our focus away from the REAL threat to the average American... that being the systematic movement of wealth and therefore control up to the top and the dismantling of the Middle class.   If they can get us to blame minorities, immigrants, the elderly, the poor,  the disabled or Muslim extremism  for ruining or threatening our way of life.. we don't blame them... AND we will vote for politicians who will hand everything to them giftwrapped..


----------



## oakapple (Sep 30, 2014)

Good post Bettyann, and I agree with you.


----------



## metasegue (Oct 4, 2014)

*


I think some politicians are patriots. If we don't support the enlightened among them...we invite anarchy which is a last resort measure. The devil we know may be problematic but the unknown spectre of civil breakdown is worse. The mainstream media does represent mainstream opinion which is something to consider if you want to know the perceived reality of the day. Social media is rapidly replacing old style opinion polls for determining present trends. Some mainstream media is tuned into social media. It's become a whiz bang world. Alvin Toffler's "Future Shock" is the new reality. *


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 4, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Very very true...  It behooves the "ruling class"  ie Oligarchs to keep people afraid...  AND even better to keep them afraid and mistrustful of other Americans.  When we hear over and over how bad.. dangerous... lazy...greedy...etc others are it takes our focus away from the REAL threat to the average American... that being the systematic movement of wealth and therefore control up to the top and the dismantling of the Middle class.   If they can get us to blame minorities, immigrants, the elderly, the poor,  the disabled or Muslim extremism  for ruining or threatening our way of life.. we don't blame them... AND we will vote for politicians who will hand everything to them giftwrapped..



Well said!


----------



## Debby (Oct 4, 2014)

metasegue said:


> *I think we're reacting appropriately to our modern surroundings. I see traditions, trust, and respect all being devalued as a means of operating. More and more, we become defensive and cautious.
> 
> When I was four and lived in a major city, I was allowed to roam free. My parents and the society said that was OK. It was wonderful for my spirit and no harm came from it. Can you imagine a modern parent doing that? The media has become, on the one hand, so politically correct...they can't speak honestly (MSNBC). On the other, they've become bellicose and demagogic (Fox News). I listen to CNN because they seem to actually try to remain objective. I see no advantage to sticking our heads in the sand.
> 
> metasegue*




I remember those times.  Running around til after dark, playing tag between the houses and by the light of street lamps!

My own oldest daughter wasn't even allowed to walk to the corner store which was two blocks away and I could see the parking lot from the end of my driveway, until she was nine.  And believe me, I stood there at the end of the driveway watching her every step of the way until she got back home!  Very different from my own childhood.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2014)

Read and digest or dismiss as you wish, but IMO everyone should be aware of the New World Order...the fact that it exists should be a deep concern to everyone, whether anyone believes in their tactics or not


http://eyreinternational.wordpress.com/2014/08/

..and this one too among many others...

http://eyreinternational.wordpress.com/2013/07/


----------



## metasegue (Oct 9, 2014)

*Well now...there are orders...and then, there are ORDERS. I, personally, try to avoid reading anything too reactionary. All but the intentionally blind can see a new world coming. But...there are good people out there trying to calm the waters. Bill and Melinda Gates are among the richest world citizens. I call them that because they act like it. Their foundation has poured billions into Africa trying to eliminate malaria. As a side effect, they've drastically improved the lives of millions through education, clean water, and access to solar electrical power. If that's a representation of the "New World Order"...I'm all for it.*


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 9, 2014)

metasegue said:


> *Well now...there are orders...and then, there are ORDERS. I, personally, try to avoid reading anything too reactionary. All but the intentionally blind can see a new world coming. But...there are good people out there trying to calm the waters. Bill and Melinda Gates are among the richest world citizens. I call them that because they act like it. Their foundation has poured billions into Africa trying to eliminate malaria. As a side effect, they've drastically improved the lives of millions through education, clean water, and access to solar electrical power. If that's a representation of the "New World Order"...I'm all for it.*



Me too!

I haven't lived in the US for 14 years but I do spend a month there every year, and see what's going on through the media, friends and family who do live there.  I see the US as extremely paranoid which is encouraged by the media, and demonstrated by all the states who now have open carry laws.  Photos of mothers packing a pistol while out with their kids makes me want to scream.  And I'm afraid there are many like my sister who is convinced that all one billion muslims are members of Al Qaeda and would all love to kill every single American.  

I don't feel the UK is nearly as paranoid as the US and I've got a different view of the US since moving across the pond.  Of course, I never lived in a post-911 US either, as I was already gone by then.


----------



## Debby (Oct 9, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Read and digest or dismiss as you wish, but IMO everyone should be aware of the New World Order...the fact that it exists should be a deep concern to everyone, whether anyone believes in their tactics or not
> 
> 
> http://eyreinternational.wordpress.com/2014/08/
> ...




I haven't had time to look at your second link yet, Holly but did you happen to read down the first to the letters from an ex-CIA asset named Dr. Sue Arrigo about how aids developed?  I also haven't had time to read more about her but if her allegations are true, this is...well shocking to some perhaps, but not at all to me.  I didn't know about these allegations, but I'm not surprised to hear them.  Going to have to spend some time on this perhaps.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 9, 2014)

Excuse me... You all DO realize that Eyre International is a well known far Right Fringe Conspiracy site...and the New World Order a favorite fringe conspiracy. Don't you? Just looking at the pictures should tell you what it is. ... Of course.. if you are Far Right Wing.. this might make perfect sense... 

ps...  just thought this cat's expression sums up my feelings..  no snark intended..


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 9, 2014)

metasegue said:


> *... Bill and Melinda Gates are among the richest world citizens. I call them that because they act like it. Their foundation has poured billions into Africa trying to eliminate malaria. As a side effect, they've drastically improved the lives of millions through education, clean water, and access to solar electrical power. If that's a representation of the "New World Order"...I'm all for it.*





> On February 16, 2008, the _New York Times_ reported on a memo  that it had obtained, written by Dr. Arata Kochi, head of the World  Health Organization’s malaria programs, to WHO’s director general.  Because the Gates Foundation was funding almost everyone studying  malaria, Dr. Arata complained, the cornerstone of scientific  research—independent review—was falling apart.
> 
> Many of the world’s leading malaria scientists are now  “locked up in a ‘cartel’ with their own research funding being linked to  those of others within the group,” Dr. Kochi wrote. Because “each has a  vested interest to safeguard the work of the others,” he wrote, getting  independent reviews of research proposals “is becoming increasingly  difficult.”
> 
> ​The director of global health at Gates responded predictably: “We  encourage a lot of external review.” But a lot of external review does  not solve the problem, which is structural. It warps the work of most  philanthropies to some degree but is exponentially dangerous in the case  of the Gates Foundation.


Dissent Magazine

Gates' domestic educational donations have also proven to be practically useless - there is no evidence of improvement in the programs he funds.

I think the last true example of altruistic donation by a mega-wealthy person was when Michael Jackson invited inner-city and sick children to enjoy his Neverland ranch for free.


----------



## metasegue (Oct 10, 2014)

*"The director of global health at Gates responded predictably: “We  encourage a lot of external review.” But a lot of external review does  not solve the problem, which is structural. It warps the work of most  philanthropies to some degree but is exponentially dangerous in the case  of the Gates Foundation. "

Yeah, predictable....and reasonable. They don't like interference....so? 


QuickSilver: the cat and I had the same look when we saw the Eyre article. Well said. *


----------



## Debby (Oct 13, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Excuse me... You all DO realize that Eyre International is a well known far Right Fringe Conspiracy site...and the New World Order a favorite fringe conspiracy. Don't you? Just looking at the pictures should tell you what it is. ... Of course.. if you are Far Right Wing.. this might make perfect sense...




Labelling people 'far right fringe, conspiracy nuts, etc., is a tactic that is well recognized as a method to be used to shut down discussion.  But it only works on people who care.  In my opinion, anyone who is open minded enough to consider the possibility that a conspiracy is behind an event is someone who is skeptical of the drivel that politicians and those in authority would have the sheep believe.  Better to be a skeptic than a sheep.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 13, 2014)

The HIV/Aids virus has recently been proved by RNA analysis to have originated in Kinshasa in 1920's where it was first found in humans, and spread from there, mainly by railway builders and travellers, until it reached more general populations.

One of the reasons it started spreading faster in 60's and 70's was because some African governments denied that it was happening; therefore it spread faster, with a few mutations.

Ebola has also been around since 70's but most outbreaks tended to be in isolated villages, so tended to die out naturally.
this latest outbreak has spread to very populated; often very poor cities, so is proving much more difficult to contain.


----------



## Ina (Oct 13, 2014)

Vivjen, I know I'm showing my ignorance again, but if I don't ask, I'll not know.
Why can't Africa contain the diseases in it's own boundaries? This has been an issue for more than a hundred years.  Are they that poor? They look like they have many natural resources.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 13, 2014)

They are usually that poor, Ina.
places like Nigeria have great oil wealth, and are large; but have corruption to match.

The countries where Ebola is at the moment usually have incomes of under $1 a day, are small, and usually a weak government , or have had dreadful civil wars in the very recent past.
people then flock to the cities, live in slums, and any disease can spread.
dysentsry, malaria and other horrors are rife, and are not usually even mentioned.
often, these wars, diseases etc are only mentioned when any of them start threatening the west in some way; why should we worry; we can cure malaria easily?

Horrible generalisations there; but I am sure you get the gist of how I see it...


----------



## Ina (Oct 13, 2014)

The more I learn of this world, the more I am amazed at the ignorance of humanity.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 13, 2014)

Ebola has been in Western Africa since Feb this year..a child was apparently bitten by a bat...

We only kick off when it may be arriving here..


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 13, 2014)

Depressingly enough, Ina; that is the way it seems to me too...there are times when I am so glad that I can't see the future..


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 13, 2014)

I listen to the news once a day unless something unusual is happening! I do what I can to live a good life and up to my beleifs. I contact my senator if I think my contact will make a difference , I pray about what is bothering me. I vote my concious. And I spread the alarm if there is immenent danger to my friends and family. (Not neccessairly in that order). I try to beleive the best in people and am shocked when they disappoint me. Support good causes, and prepare as best I can should the worse case scenario happen. Am aware of my surrondings. Aware-not fearful. I don't let paranoia bother me. What more can any of us do?


----------



## metasegue (Oct 15, 2014)

*The Ebola outbreak might get Rand Paul elected. He's the Tea Party backed and Libertarian oriented Republican Senator from Kentucky and the probable front runner in any Republican presidential primary. He's been groomed by his father Ron Paul... an obstetrician and former U.S.  Rep. from Texas. His son is also a doctor/politician clever enough to play dumb and smart enough to be savvy. His stance is quasi isolationist. In foreign affairs, he represents an America tired of being an uncompensated (and unappreciated) world cop. He stands for order over chaos in the cities. He has bipartisan support in Congress. By 2016: if the Ebola outbreak is still a threat, the urban protests continue, and our so called allies won't put boots on the ground to combat ISIS...he could ride it all to the White House. 

I feel a bit ambivalent regarding the scenario. It's kind of scary, but also exciting, to think that a President could actually function in Washington. Guess I'll have to wait and see what Hillary has to say. A lot can happen in the next two years and much of that could result from what happens next month in the mid terms. My political position has shifted toward the center  from the left. Might just have to give him a shot.*


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 15, 2014)

Interesting scenario, metasegue...


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 18, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I wouldn't call it paranoia in America, but there is distrust and feelings of insecurity when people become aware of what has been happening for so many years, even before the disinformation given about the murder of JFK. The main stream media tells you nothing, you have to dig around for the other side of the story. That was harder to do before the internet, so perhaps folks were more in a secure little bubble.


May well be far far far worse than paranoia , many places.    Even  with internet,  people have not sought the truth and rather have accepted the lies of gov, med, and media, being totally deceived.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> May well be far far far worse than paranoia , many places.    Even  with internet,  people have not sought the truth and rather have accepted the lies of gov, med, and media, being totally deceived.


I don't agree.  I have sought the truth.  Everyone has their own interpretation of the truth that keeps them going.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't agree.  I have sought the truth.  Everyone has their own interpretation of the truth that keeps them going.


Why don't you agree ?   Just because you have sought the truth,  means nothing about anybody nor everybody else .

The fact now and for the last fifty years and more is that most people do not care for the truth,  they reject it,  and do not look for truth , do not love the truth,  at all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Why don't you agree ?   Just because you have sought the truth,  means nothing about anybody nor everybody else .
> 
> The fact now and for the last fifty years and more is that most people do not care for the truth,  they reject it,  and do not look for truth , do not love the truth,  at all.


Because many do and did look for the truth which you poo-pood.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Because many do and did look for the truth which you poo-pood.


Quote me .

If someone looks for the truth, to experience it, to know it, to live truthfully and loves the truth,   that is good for them and for everyone else as well.

I don't think there was ever a time in the usa when most of the people looked for the truth.

They instead believed what they were taught as a baby, and as a young child, and so on,  without realizing the difference between what they were told and what is real and true.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Quote me .
> 
> If someone looks for the truth, to experience it, to know it, to live truthfully and loves the truth,   that is good for them and for everyone else as well.
> 
> ...


I think it's true for some not to question but equally true for many others to question things, myself being one of them.

I wonder and question everything.  I spend lots of time researching and thinking independently.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I think it's true for some not to question but equally true for many others to question things, myself being one of them.
> 
> I wonder and question everything.  I spend lots of time researching and thinking independently.


It is good that you spend the time researching and thinking independently,  always seeking the truth.

Did you ever on purpose or even just happen to ask a lot or many people why they kept doing something wrong ?  

I asked and may ask a lot of people questions to see why they are doing something,   right or wrong,  good or bad.

Most of them replied apathetically - saying and showing they did not want to "make waves" with family, group, or at work ,  even if something terribly and obviously wrong was being done daily = they often did not want to know it, to talk about it, to discuss it,  and may be worst of all - if they knew it was wrong, and admitted it, but still would not change because it would cost them too much - they wanted the acceptance of others who were in their lives even though wrong,   more than to have integrity and not harm anyone else on purpose ever.  They would even "go along" with what was wrong,  and declare it was right,  and encourage others to join them ,  sadly to their detriment.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 19, 2022)

Nope!  I sure don't have any of that para whatever your talking about.  I'm traveling Canada right now and don't care much for media really.  Actually, cut my cable 22 years ago and don't miss the darn stuff.  I think you folks get this "para" thing from living in the city.  As I travel, I meet a lot of nice people in smaller towns and they are living good lives.  Don't believe the media.  They are out to scare "the willies" out of you.  Life is short!  Get moving.  Shut the "idiot box" and live your life while you got it.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2022)

Susie said:


> Is "paranoia" rife in the U.S., has it infected Australia?


Did people wear masks ?  

Same answer.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2022)

SifuPhil said:


> Gates' domestic educational donations have also proven to be practically useless - there is no evidence of improvement in the programs he funds.


It may well be that 
there is no evidence of overall system improvement concerning anything today,  for years.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I think it's true for some not to question but equally true for many others to question things, myself being one of them.


If enough people had questioned religion for two thousand years,  if they were seeking truth,  
religion would not have ruined their lives and most of society.


----------

